# Changing a Business Address - Is it simple?



## algarve0607 (May 18, 2009)

Hi All,

I know that nothing to do with any legal stuff in Portugal is that simple, but I need to change my business address.

Can it be changed simply through the company fiscal number, like you do with your personal address?

If anyone knows please could they let me know?

Many thanks


----------

